# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Kisi Ne Kaha Muhabbat Kya Hai...

## Miss_Sweet

Samandar ne kaha.
Mohabbat samandar ki gahraiyon mein chupi huyi ek ispet hai 
Jis mein chahat jaisi anmol moti maujood hai 

Badal ne kaha. 
Mohabbat ik danak hai jis me har rang nomaya hai

Shayar ne kaha. 
Mohabbat ek aisi gazal hai jo 
Har ek sun ne wale ke dil mein utarta jata hai 

Maali ne kaha. 
Mohabbat gulsahan ke phool ki woh dilkash khushboo hai
Jis me sara gulshan mehkta hai 

Aankhon ne kaha. 
Mohabbat aansoo ka samandar hai jo kisi ke 
Intezar main khamoshi se baita hai 

Naseeb ne kaha. 
Mohabbat karne wala is duniya ka khush kismat insaan hai
Aur jis ke dil me mohabbat nahin
Who is duniya ka badtareen insaan hai?

Dil ne kaha.. 
Mohabbat Kisi KO khamoshi se chah Jane ka naam hai

Nafrat ne kaha. 
Akhir jeet mohabbat ki hoti hai

----------


## friendlygal786

bohut achi..great sharing!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thanks for liking :Smile:

----------


## Diya84

Buhat achi hai or main dave se khe sakti hon k ye aap ki a :Smile: pni kawish hai shukriya :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thanks for liking :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

i still hve to know...wat exactly it is...thanks 4 sharing..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u r welcome...

----------

